# visa 190 and/or 489 as Marketing Specialist



## feelthegame (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello,

I want to apply for 190 and/or 489 as a Marketing Specialist but currently there is no states that are in need for this specialisation. I have just checked all the states and I do not know when shall i start sending my EOI??

One more Q, if the state requires finance to support myself of let say $20.000, is it fine if I just show them my bank statement?

My points:
Age: 25 points
English: 20points (band 8)
Education:15points (bachelor in marketing)
Experience: 0 points (0years)
Other: 5points (nominated by state)
Total:65points


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

feelthegame said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to apply for 190 and/or 489 as a Marketing Specialist but currently there is no states that are in need for this specialisation. I have just checked all the states and I do not know when shall i start sending my EOI??
> 
> ...


Hi,
If no states are sponsoring "Marketing Specialists" at the moment, you won't be able to apply for a 190 visa. Do you already have a Vetassess assessment? Have you considered applying under different category? SA has a "Sales and Marketing Manager" on their list.


----------



## feelthegame (Nov 3, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> If no states are sponsoring "Marketing Specialists" at the moment, you won't be able to apply for a 190 visa. Do you already have a Vetassess assessment? Have you considered applying under different category? SA has a "Sales and Marketing Manager" on their list.


Before Vetassess assessment i have to send EOI first, right?

Whats the difference between Marketing specialist and sales and marketing manager category in terms of years of experience or any there rules that Vetassess assessment might judge me on?

I mean I am a graduate with 0.5 year experience and probably there is many people in the same position as me and I do not think that anyone could apply under sales and marketing manager category..?

One more Q, Is only NSW accepting people without experience?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

feelthegame said:


> Before Vetassess assessment i have to send EOI first, right?
> 
> Whats the difference between Marketing specialist and sales and marketing manager category in terms of years of experience or any there rules that Vetassess assessment might judge me on?
> 
> ...


You need skills assessment before you submit EOI. Vetassess is the assessing authority for your occupation and to get positive assessment you need a bachelor degree and at least 1 year professional experience after graduation. IMO you can not apply for PR for another 6 months. NSW might be accepting people w/o experience but you still need a skills assessment, which for your category requires more than one year.

Look at this website (1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1). You will find if your current job matches the description and tasks of marketing specialist.
Maybe one of the states adds your occupation on their list and you will be able to apply after you meet the requirements.

Have you already passed IELTS?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

You might also want to check other threads here started by marketing specialists:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/247121-no-hope-marketing-specialists.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/164705-marketing-specialst-act.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/167185-marketing-specialist-225113-a.html


----------



## feelthegame (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for theads. In the link attached in ur previous post i could not find any info that 1 year experience is required. Where did u find it? Its just mentioned about degree and relevant skills...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Search for VETASSESS Group A occupations. On their website you will find all requirements and documents you need to submit for positive assessment. Are you working full time on a normal job contract? You will need tax documents, pay slips and reference letter for the assessment.
Have you read Booklet 6 from Skill Select?
P.S. My husband is also polish and I studied in Warsaw)
Good luck!


----------



## feelthegame (Nov 3, 2013)

Im gonna read it later as im at work atm but i guess i have to wait with me dream of moving to au.. Btw i did ba marketing but my current job is related in 40% to marketing


----------

